# sks blues



## Treebass227 (Jul 31, 2006)

Maybe you guys can help me figure out this problem. My chinese sks is giving me troubles. Sometimes I pull the trigger and "click" no boom. I have cleaned the thing very well, all parts slide smoothly. Today I tried some new ammo, cheap ammo. The first five rounds did not fire. The next seven or eight rounds fired great. When I looked at the rounds that didn't fire, it did not look like the firing pin made a mark on the bullet.

I have had this trouble before, so I bought a new firing pin a few days ago. After firing about thirty rounds, probably ten did not fire. Then I installed the new firing pin. The first try, "click" then the next ten fired perfectly.

In the past, I would look at the shell that did not fire, and I could see where the firing pen dented the bullet, but it didn't fire. However they have always fired the second time. Today, the rounds did not have a mark where the firing pin should hit. weird.

Could it be the ammo? What else could cause this? Anyone else have this problem? Thanks for your help/opinion.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Is your bolt completely clean of grease, dirt ,etc on the inside?


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

have you tried some regular non-surplus ammo? could be the surplus ammo your shooting has the primer seated to deep


----------



## Treebass227 (Jul 31, 2006)

The bolt and all the other parts are clean and lightly oiled. They seem to slide easily and work properly. I am thinking it could be the ammo, but it is happening alot. Could the ammo really be that bad?


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

sure it could, they could have reamed the primer pocket to deep, etc...

are you seeing any burn/black marks on the rounds that successfully fire? 

any punctured primers? etc..


----------



## Treebass227 (Jul 31, 2006)

I can't say I have been looking at the rounds that go off succesfully. Guess I should take a closer look.


----------



## sharktooth (Sep 30, 2005)

Not sure if you have an aftermaret clip,but sometimes they can cause the bolt to hang up just short of being completely closed,even though the bolt slides smoothly.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

try loading a single round in it and see if it fires.try that several times.if it fires each time then you can be pretty sure that it's not the ammo.
if it still gives you problems check your gas port.a clogged port can give you fits.most surplus ammo burns pretty dirty and can clog the port pretty quickly.
i really enjoy mine!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

my dumb question, is the pin hitting the primer and leaving a mark on the shell?? maybe the firing pin is weak or broken?


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

I have the same type problem with mine. I thought it was the cheap wolf ammo. Someone told me the other day that the prices have gone up on these things. I haven't been to a gun show in awhile. Does anyone know if there is any truth to this? They sure are fun to shoot though.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Remove the bolt and shake it. Does the pin rattle? If so its not restricted. It is possible that you have a weak hammer spring or even just a gunked up trigger group.


----------



## Treebass227 (Jul 31, 2006)

Jeffmo, that is a wicked looking sks. They sure are fun to shoot. I shoot iron sights, and it is pretty darn accurate. Would love to try a scope.

I have replaced the firing pin already, the old one was in good shape. I do have an aftermarket 20 round clip on it. I am going to check to see if the bolt is sliding forward all the way. That may be the ticket.

The sks's are going up in price from what I've heard. Glad I got mine when I did. I'd like to get an AK also, but I can't hardly afford all the toys I would like to have. But if a good deal came my way...well...


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

A weak hammer spring will not let the hammer fall with the force needed to set off the primers. If the trigger assembly is gunked up it can cause the hammer to fall slow.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

weak hammer spring will not let the hammer fall with the force needed to set off the primers. Would be my guess also.


----------



## APD1088 (Apr 14, 2004)

Have the chamber head space checked. The chamber may hve worn, or the barrell may have moved enough to cause a long head space that let's some of the rounds move forward of the firing pin by just enough to prevent detonation.

I have been a FFL holder for about 6 years now and I can't believe what SKS, AK's and pretty much every weapon out there has done in price in the last 3 years. Also, the cheap ammo (Wolf, Silver Bear, Brown Bear, etc) has at least doubled and in some calibers almost tripled in price and is still hard to find instock! Brass and reloading are becoming more popular.


----------



## wader (Dec 9, 2004)

Get rid of that POS aftermarket magazine and buy yourself some stripper clips. Every aftermarket/high capacity mag I have messed with on an SKS has caused some sort of feed/failure to fire/bolt closure malfunction. Thoroughly degrease your bolt/firing pin/bolt carrier assembly, AND DO NOT RE-OIL!!!


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

the sks is a great rifle. One thing you should always keep in mind is that it has a free floating firing pin. They have been known to stick and go into a slam-auto. So always keep it pointed in a safe direction when you work the the bolt. The first thing is to junk the twenty round mag like Wader said.. If you want something that holds more get yourself an AK. Here is a good link http://www.surplusrifle.com/sks/index.asp on how to take it apart and put it back together.. one more thing to look at is which way the recoil spring is in.


----------



## Treebass227 (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks for the video. That was definitely helpful. I'm going to try to post a pic of my sks. The clip I have is very similar to the original, it loads through the top just like the original. I like it, I hope it is not the problem. Doesn't seem to be. I'll be checking the spring in the trigger next and the chamber for wear. Thanks for all the help, I really need to get this thing firing properly (or should I say consistantly)


----------

